# For all the Spongebob decorators out there....



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Found this display at Petco the other day. Just and FYI


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

:err: Scary, marketing fish to children through the hypnotic Sponge Bob.


----------



## Sharose (Aug 10, 2011)

mjoy79 said:


> Found this display at Petco the other day. Just and FYI


Whatever will sell these days is all they care about.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't have any more room in my tank for this stuff! LoL


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Maybe I'm the voice of dissent but I love it! I want the Krusty Krab. I have a Squidward house and a small Gary figurine from WalMart. I really want a pineapple house too!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

@[email protected] *In spongebob zombie voice* Must buy! Live to far away.. Oh darn it! Must look up online..


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

My Walmart has some Spongebob stuff but not that much. o.o


----------



## krelda (Aug 10, 2011)

I have the pineapple for my tank! It took Balthazar a couple days before he started going inside it, but he loves laying on top


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

ZOMG I want!


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

I have had Squidward's house for a while, I rotate decoration to keep it interesting, and my crown tail Charlie loves it the best of all his hiding places....how do I know? He told me LOL lol....ok , he loves to just hover in the door and I catch him looking out the eye holes too..it is real cute FYI I had to do some major filing (I use a nail file) on all the edges around the door and eyes, I almost cut myself on it.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I have Squidward's House and Pineapple House. I want the Krusty Krab, it's $10 here. I'll get that next. We have some of the small decorations but if it doesn't have a purpose, I won't buy it lol


----------



## Sharose (Aug 10, 2011)

*Sponge Bob Goodies*



lovebug009 said:


> I have had Squidward's house for a while, I rotate decoration to keep it interesting, and my crown tail Charlie loves it the best of all his hiding places....how do I know? He told me LOL lol....ok , he loves to just hover in the door and I catch him looking out the eye holes too..it is real cute FYI I had to do some major filing (I use a nail file) on all the edges around the door and eyes, I almost cut myself on it.


 I must admitt that I do love Sponge Bob. I might just have to buy Spike a hiding place by SB. :lol:


----------



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

You really shouldn't buy these things from Petco... Everything there is WAY overpriced by about 5 to 20 dollars.

I work at Walmart, and we sell the Spongebob homes for 5.97 and the figurines for 2.97.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

They are $9.97 for the houses and $5.97 for the decorations here  I'm really starting to hate Canada. Free health care comes at a cost, expensive fish stuff!

Walmarts also a multi billion dollar industry... there is a reason they can sell so cheap LOL


----------



## Sharose (Aug 10, 2011)

Vaughan06 said:


> You really shouldn't buy these things from Petco... Everything there is WAY overpriced by about 5 to 20 dollars.
> 
> I work at Walmart, and we sell the Spongebob homes for 5.97 and the figurines for 2.97.


Thanks for letting me know that. I will go to Walmart than. :lol:


----------



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sharose said:


> Thanks for letting me know that. I will go to Walmart than. :lol:


Looks like they are more expensive on walmart.com

Every walmart is different.


----------



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> They are $9.97 for the houses and $5.97 for the decorations here  I'm really starting to hate Canada. Free health care comes at a cost, expensive fish stuff!
> 
> Walmarts also a multi billion dollar industry... there is a reason they can sell so cheap LOL


I'd still take free healthcare in turn for raised prices. I owe about 
$2000 for an emergency room visit just because my daughter turned out to have a viral infection... thank God I was able to enlist in the military.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

i have the pineapple house for mr. bubbles =D he's a little shark .. he loves sticking his head out the holes of it and looking at me .. though the edges of that thing are kind of sharp and i had to file down the insides just incase .. and he still ended up tearing a fin on the top pineapple pokey part .. so i had to take it out and file that down too .. but he loves that thing so much that every time i take the thing out to clean he spazzes out and won't come out of it for hours thinking that i'll take it away again =D

they are also way cheeper on amazon .. free shipping makes it cheeper .. and don't have to drive out to buy it .. saves on gas too

http://www.amazon.com/SpongeBob-SquarePants%C2%AE-Pineapple-Aquarium-Ornament/dp/B0026GXXMS/ref=sr_1_1?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1313048315&sr=1-1



Vaughan06 said:


> I work at Walmart, and we sell the Spongebob homes for 5.97 and the figurines for 2.97.


i never see them actully have inventory at wal-mart .. the sticker prices are there .. but .. are not that cheep .. figurines is 2.97.. but the homes are like 8 something


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Vaughan06 said:


> I'd still take free healthcare in turn for raised prices. I owe about
> $2000 for an emergency room visit just because my daughter turned out to have a viral infection... thank God I was able to enlist in the military.


The level of care is different, I'd trade you in a heart beat.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> The level of care is different, I'd trade you in a heart beat.


i wouldn't .. i'd rather have free health care too

cus even if you paid for insurance coverage here in the US .. depending on how much you could afford to have (me personally i could never afford it at all my whole life .. especially when out of pocket blood test cost $300 for the most basic .. you can see i don't get yearly check ups as your suppose to .. and frankly i avoid getting sick or hurt my whole life .. and if anything were to happen to me *knock on wood* i'd have to go bankrupt cus .. there's no way i could ever afford an emergency room bill) you still have to pay a "co-pay" and if your visit cost more then what your covered .. you still have to pay out of pocket for the rest of the bill

so for example ..

if you needed to visit the emergency room .. and your insurance only covers 15000 .. but your emergency room visit costed 25000 .. you still have to pay 10000 out of pocket .. it's a really messed up system .. i'd forfit "the level of care" .. to get any care at all ..


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh I give up... just move to Canada eh? lol


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

haha sure i'll come stay at your house =D


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Hahaha ha ha ahh no :squint: Wait, depends. You old enough to work? LOL And bring some of those cheap Spongebob stuff with you!


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

lol !! hmm .. what kind of work O_O ... lol !!

i got the cheep stuff from amazon .. @[email protected] canada doesn't get amazon ?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

We get Amazon.ca which is totally useless. Doesn't matter though, most things have a clause on them where they can't be sold by companies online for less than dept stores prices (especially fish stuff). Rules are so strict here when it comes to buying online, gotta protect the big companies!


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

wow @[email protected] that's a total bummer .. what about e-bay in canada?

hmm .. i think it's time you took a little road to the US =)

.. u know go to disneyland .. visit some LFS .. and stock up on supplies ^_^


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> I work at Walmart, and we sell the Spongebob homes for 5.97


Both walmart and petco have the houses for $10 here :shock: 
If the spongebob tanks werent freakin $55, I would so get one. Maybe if it was like $20 I would get it. 

I have the pineapple but I have yet to see a fish go in it or those ugly multicolored caves walmart has


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

too much spongebob lol. gives me a headache looking at all that bright yellow XD


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Pitluvs said:


> The level of care is different, I'd trade you in a heart beat.


Well with the economy and all, most people get NO healthcare at all. If they are sick/need stitches/anything they just cannot get it. Heck, an old man robbed a bank JUST to go to jail and get the healthcare he couldn't afford.
So, I'm sure a lot of people here would take any healthcare they can get then not getting any at all.

I do understand though that there are always different sides/opinions to things. The grass is always greener right? :lol:


----------



## Sharose (Aug 10, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> They are $9.97 for the houses and $5.97 for the decorations here  I'm really starting to hate Canada. Free health care comes at a cost, expensive fish stuff!
> 
> Walmarts also a multi billion dollar industry... there is a reason they can sell so cheap LOL


Yes, there is always a trade off.


----------



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> Both walmart and petco have the houses for $10 here :shock:
> If the spongebob tanks werent freakin $55, I would so get one. Maybe if it was like $20 I would get it.
> 
> I have the pineapple but I have yet to see a fish go in it or those ugly multicolored caves walmart has


What state/country are you in? Most people don't realize that, like restaurants, Walmarts are not identical. I work at Walmart in Kernersville, NC. It is a pretty busy city, so it can afford to mark stuff down pretty low.

Are you talking about those pink neon-like caves? I can't stand them! haha


----------

